# SEEKING SCREEN PRINTING ARTIST - Greenwood, SC



## palmettotreasure (Sep 9, 2013)

SEEKING SCREEN PRINTING ARTIST - Greenwood, SC

Successful screen printing company is seeking a talented, dependable artist with experience in creating designs for retail and custom markets. Must be able to perform in a deadline-driven environment and be experienced with Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop on PC. Natural illustration ability is a plus. Knowledge of screen printing industry, especially art/film separation techniques, is preferred.

Please send contact info, resume and portfolio link/samples to:
[email protected]


----------

